# 1946 Schwinn Pullman B607



## hzqw2l (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is my latest purchase. Just got it yesterday and need to start a complete detail.  

1946 bike with pre-war style tank, solid steel truss rods, and center drop rim set.  Should clean up to a 6.5-7.0 range rider.  Perfect for next season.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2009)

Of all the bikes built, nothing beats a nice looking B6.
 Congrats on your new purchase. She's a real beauty!


----------



## MartyW (Sep 26, 2009)

*Great score, very good looking bike!*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi john,
great acquisition. 
I had one just like it as a kid.
Looks like it still has a lot of paint on it. 
Go easy on cleaning and detailing it. 
When dirt and oxidation are off you will be rewarded. 
Best of all enjoy riding it.
Be proud and stand tall.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## REC (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice!  Curious on the date. Would you post or pm the serial number? I'd like to see where it is in relation to the one I've got in the shed (frame/fork) that is just like it colorwise. The only difference I can readily see is the kickstand. 

I love the colors! I would love to redo mine the same as it is just because of that. 

REC


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 27, 2009)

REC said:


> Very nice!  Curious on the date. Would you post or pm the serial number? I'd like to see where it is in relation to the one I've got in the shed (frame/fork) that is just like it colorwise. The only difference I can readily see is the kickstand.
> 
> I love the colors! I would love to redo mine the same as it is just because of that.
> 
> REC




Hello,
Thanks.

SN = I71927

I read somewhere that odd SN bikes appeared in 1946. This one has solid truss rods(prewar?) and tapped tank supports(no clips, prewar style).  Therefore I assume it's a 1946.  

I don't think it has a tapered stand although the bike doesn't stand as upright as most other Schwinns I own.  Maybe it had a tapered stand at one time but kept falling over so the original owner had it swapped out.

As you can see it has the center drops with New Departure Hubs which should indicate pre 1948.

Another anomaly is it has a skip link chain instead of the 1/2" pitch chain seen on most Autocycle/B607 bikes.  Since it's a Pullman badge bike, maybe this was their specification? 

It all looks original to me but who knows after 63 years.

I'm leaving it as found and plan to detail it this winter for next spring.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2009)

*1947 Schwinn B6*

Well, John.
 Your B6 find has inspired me to drag out my old B6 that has been hiding in the back of my garage.
 I almost wheeled it right back in after it caught the light of day. The once glorious maroon and ivory paint has turned to a dingy ruddy brown and a yellowed cream color. But, after seeing yours, I was determined to get mine back on the road. It doesn't appear to have ever been taken apart and since the bearing grease was as hard as sandstone, I don't think that this bike has seen the road for a very long time.
 After I scraped away the layer of hard grease that was obscuring the serial number, I was puzzled by its sequence. I always figured that the bike was either a 46 or a 47 because it had the Lobdell drop center rims. the serial# is 
( C37    94 )   It is stamped exactly like that with the space between the 37 and the 94. If anyone can shed any light on that, I would love to know. For now, I'm calling it a 47, since it doesn't have the tapered kickstand. If I had the ability, I would post a picture of it, but unfortunately, I don't have that ability. For that I apologize. 
 After a week of struggle with the frozen fasteners and a lot of hands in the gasoline and fingers rubbed raw from chrome polish and steel wool, I got the bike back to as near new as it can be. I left the seriously oxidized paint alone except for some cleaning to get the caked on grease off. And I re laced the wheels so that I could really get to all of their parts for a complete overhaul. The rims were the worst of the chrome work, So I did replace those with an exact match in original chrome. They came out beautiful. I don't think that this bike ever got much use, because the bearing assemblies were in near mint condition. If the paint work wasn't so deteriorated, this bike would be really clean. Oh! well, It will ride like a dream, even if it looks like a nightmare.
Good luck with your B6 project. I will be thinking of you while I am riding mine.
 Marty


----------



## hzqw2l (May 1, 2010)

*Finally finished*

Finally got around to cleaning the B6.  
Added a New Departure 2 speed set-up and a vintage Phantom Seat.  Need to find the correct Mesinger but for now this will do.  

Had a key made for the lock.

Rides like a dream. Cleaned up pretty nicely too.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2010)

*Blue Heaven*

Nice work John.
The B6 is looking real good. I really like the look of the Phantom seat on there.
I'm sure that it is way more plush than the Messinger.
I'd call that a period upgrade and go with it, but that's just me.
It looks like it cleaned up nicely. Just in time for a spring time ride in the country.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2010)

Congrats!  Looks great, thanks for sharing updated pics of the "After."  Enjoy riding it!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks to STRADALITE (Josh) for the restored B1 seat that puts the finishing touch on my B6.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats ridiculous - ly NICE!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 5, 2010)

Great looking B6. It cleaned up real nice. I particularly like the trim on the leading edge of the fender. Enjoy.


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 20, 2013)

*My first post*

I just bought this bike. I will give it a nice new home. It is nice to know a little bit about the history. I have been riding it all day.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2013)

*Beautiful*

That is one sweet schwinn!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

Real sweet!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 21, 2013)

the question of the chainring being skiptooth is interesting.it was thought maybe it was a distributor spec,but i'm thinking it was skiptooth due to the multi speed rear hub.i've never seen a 2 speed new departure cog in standard chain pitch and thinking that's why it's skiptooth.
more info would be great.

and congrats on getting a sweet ride.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 21, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> the question of the chainring being skiptooth is interesting.it was thought maybe it was a distributor spec,but i'm thinking it was skiptooth due to the multi speed rear hub.i've never seen a 2 speed new departure cog in standard chain pitch and thinking that's why it's skiptooth.
> more info would be great.
> 
> and congrats on getting a sweet ride.




2 speed was added afterwords. Ive seen a lot skiptooth early on. I believe it now sports a drum brake too


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 22, 2013)

congrats on purchasing this bike. I fell in love with it after seeing it for the first time in the old post. Original paint + early postwar = awesome ride!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 23, 2013)

*Jealous!!*

I'm totally in !


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 25, 2013)

it does now have a front brake. Whoever did all the work to make this bike such a great rider I truly appreciate it. Now I have 2 of these bikes in the same color and both have the skip tooth. Both are great riders too.


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 25, 2013)

and just for fun here is a pic of my Green B6...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2013)

Skatelab said:


> it does now have a front brake. Whoever did all the work to make this bike such a great rider I truly appreciate it. Now I have 2 of these bikes in the same color and both have the skip tooth. Both are gear riders too. View attachment 119597View attachment 119598




The Guy who did all the work would be the Guy who started this thread


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*B6*

It look really nice. Good job love the colors.


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 26, 2013)

I wasn't sure if the same guy who started this thread was the same guy who did the work as it is a bit different now then it is in his pics. Looks like it may have changed hands a time or two. Well if it was him I hope he sees this and knows it is still being ridden daily.


----------

